# Turbos to stay, APR-where you at?



## colecash (Apr 18, 2002)

I love turbos as well. All evidence to supercharging´s superiority reguarding longetivity be damned!
Will the supercharger aftermarket respond with the 3.2L VR6? Will some company rise to challenge APR´s domination of the VW/Audi aftermarket? 
I´ve heard people complain about Z-Engineering´s offerings for the current 2.8 VR6. Still, could a supercharger done right beat a big turbo 2.0 in output? Experts and intelligence is welcome on this issue








Also, what kind of increased potential will the new 2.0T have? Will it be able to hold up as well to modifications as the 1.8T has? Will the 2.0T be truly designed to be a turbo engine or just a turbo put on Audi´s current 2.0 offered in the A4 in Europe? Correct me if I´m wrong but I don´t think the 1.8T is the same as the NA 1.8 four in European Golfs.


----------



## colecash (Apr 18, 2002)

*Re: Turbos to stay, APR-where you at? (colecash)*

Over in the Lounge they say the MB C-class coupe will get the AMG 3.2L V6 from the C32. That´s 354hp folks. Should Audi come in with the next S3 in a year or so at 70hp UNDER that?
Where´s APR to make my 2.0T reach 350hp? Why don´t Audi put a twin turbo six in the S3?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 13, 2002)

*Re: Turbos to stay, APR-where you at? (colecash)*

If Audi is competing with MB then yes they should up the HP. But their not going to. We are lucky to get the 3.2 L VR6


----------



## colecash (Apr 18, 2002)

*Re: Turbos to stay, APR-where you at? (aliengti)*

Aliengti,
Audi not competing with MB? Aren´t the big three German names-Audi, BMW, and MB? Or do you think Audi is going more sport and less lux like BMW and leaving the strictly luxury to VW and MB?
Maybe the 3.2 VR6 will be the engine we´re lucky to get in the next A3, but then again, don´t count out the 2.0T (or whatever the next turbo four will be).


----------

